# Tickler Valve



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

What is the purpose of the Tickler Valve? Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

To make you laugh...

On a TK carburetor, it opens the metering needle to allow fuel to flow into the metering chamber and out a discharge tube. Normally you would use this with a small primer bulb in the fuel line, to charge the carburetor with fuel.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I laughed until I cried. Thanks 30 year.


----------

